# Breather hole(s) in a FP caps?



## Andrew_K99 (Nov 20, 2012)

I've often wondered about the holes that you see in the caps of some fountain pens (as shown below on a Parker Vacumatic) and today decided to do some research.







I found this link that states "_breather holes allow air to enter quickly when the cap is removed; this prevents creation of a partial vacuum that would draw ink out of the pen into the interior of the cap_".


This explanation makes a lot of sense IMO. So it begs the questions, why aren't these in kit fountain pens and should they be? And should they be used on kitless fountain pens?

Thoughts?

AK


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Nov 20, 2012)

How many Kit Designs have it where the cap is a snap cap fit. Versus the threaded cap.  As I see most of the Kitless pens, caps are threaded. 
That is the key to your answer.  
as an aside, Wow those caps on them old parker pens, had a tight fit.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Nov 20, 2012)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> How many Kit Designs have it where the cap is a snap cap fit. Versus the threaded cap. As I see most of the Kitless pens, caps are threaded.
> That is the key to your answer.
> as an aside, Wow those caps on them old parker pens, had a tight fit.


The caps in question are all threaded and not a snap cap, so the question applies to the current kit/kitless pen caps being made.  Also, This isn't specific to Parker, this is very common on vintage fountain pens.

AK


----------



## Haynie (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't know about the kitless stuff but I checked my Jr. Gent 2 to see if it was water tight after I made it.  It wasn't.  I doubt a vacuum would be created by unscrewing it.


----------



## watch_art (Nov 20, 2012)

I've been told by a German pen maker that I should be putting holes in my caps.  Haven't yet.  I probably should though.


----------

